# Hymer B654 fiat 2006, purchase, any advice appreciated



## waterloo (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi,
Looking at a Hymer B654 fiat 2.8 JHD.
Would like a Fiat Ducato 2.3 engine rather than the 2.8, after looking at specs etc.
It fits my spec apart from the engine.
Any advice would be apprecitaed.
terry


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

The 2.8 is a good engine, it shouldnt put you off


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

2.8 every time for me
Pulls like a train and you don't have to ring its neck up hills

Alan H


----------



## Autonuevo (Jan 30, 2008)

We have a 2005 Hymer B654 on the 2.8 Fiat and have had it for nearly 2 years. The 2.8 engine is perfect for me. I have in the past owned, 2.2 AS Nuevo and a 2.5 AS transit. ALso our previous Hymer was a 2.5TD Ducato. For me this one is far and away the best and most comfortable from a driving point of view..... This is our second Hymer previously had a B544 bit smallerand easier to manoevre but the 654 is still ok in most situations. It comes into it's own with the fixed bed. I found the drop down too claustraphobic - as SWMBO always sleeps at the edge. The 654 is for us a big imrovement and the additional longing space is great. The size is small enough to get around without drama's and large enough to accommodate our needs. Over the top probably as we tend to be a couple most of the time. The almost 3.9 Tonne chassis is more than enough ... only area of compromise for me is the washroom, A little cramped, but there is a really good shower. The quality of build is excellent. We eaverage about 25mpg (If I could cure my heavy right foot could get more) I usually tow a Motorcycle trailer ... if you have any specific questions would be happy to try to assist....


----------



## waterloo (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi,
Thanks for the info.
We have decided that the 654 garage is too small for our 2 dogs.
What we need is a full garage as one is a Labrador and the other a medium size dog.
The van that we were looking at has a sliding door fitted beneath the rear bed for their dog, but the pix supplied by the owner shows the garage to be too small and I do not think that more room can be gained.
Any comments on this would be appreciated, as I really liked the van, but as with most things it is difficult to judge a van that is so far away.
regards
terry


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

For a large garage, you need a B644, B614, B514 or possibly, a B630 which has the same layout as the 514. 630 is on a Merc chassis, the others are on a Ducato / Alko. the fixed rear bed in all is transverse over the garage. The 514 and 630 are a bit shorter than the 644 / 614. Ours is 6.41 metres whereas the 644 is just short of 7 metres (that's the range with twin headlights, before the latest with the multi-unit headlights).

Philip


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I bet the dogs wont mind stopping in the van  


Richard...


----------



## 121322 (Mar 13, 2009)

I understand the concern with the garage if it is a requirement for the pets to use it. We use ours for equipment only, and it is more than ample for chairs tables plus all the stuff we want but possibly don't need.  It comfortably swallows the folding motorcycle trailer. There seems to be a choice between the larger garage which normally means you have a longer vehicle with the garage behind, or other layouts of similar length that have the bigger garage with fixed bed on top. For us the restriction on headroom doesn't work so the lower bed with the smaller garage is what we chose. You may want to check out the options at the attached link for Deepcar Motorhomes to see what options exist.


----------



## 121322 (Mar 13, 2009)

Whoops forgeot the link for Deepcar - here it is http://www.dmiuk.com/sale_hylay.php


----------

